# Wolves lose to Clippers, extend losing streak to 13



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Al Thornton scored 31 points and Baron Davis made a clinching layup with 8.5 seconds remaining after missing his first nine shots to help the Los Angeles Clippers beat Minnesota 91-87 Monday night, extending the Timberwolves' losing streak to 13 games. Davis' streak of 468 consecutive regular-season games with at least one field goal was in jeopardy until he drove the lane for a layup after dribbling the ball for at least 10 seconds. He finished with two points and six assists in 23 minutes.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10314404/Clippers-91,-Timberwolves-87


----------

